# Dehydration



## scruffy (May 2, 2011)

How can I tell if my hedgehog is dehydrated????


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Gently pinch her skin and hold it for a few seconds. When you let go, if it holds the pinched shape for a few seconds, she is dehydrated and depending on how long it holds the shape means she is more or less dehydrated. If it pops back flat immediately then she is fine. Try it on yourself and you'll see.


----------



## scruffy (May 2, 2011)

Thank you, she had a dry nose so I thought she was dehydrated but she seems fine.


----------



## AbbyzMommyyy (Jul 22, 2015)

Pinch her skin on her belly??? Or what? Sorry, I got confused. I think my Hedgie might be dehydrated


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You'd be better off pinching the skin between their shoulders, on their back.  Most hedgies are pretty protective of their belly!

Can I ask why you think your hedgie might be dehydrated?

Also, just so you know for future reference, it's a good idea to check the dates of a thread before you comment on it.  Bringing up old threads can get confusing for other people pretty quickly, so we try to have people start their own instead.


----------

